# Play Store connection with CM9



## Fupaw (Apr 5, 2012)

With your previous help, I am one step further into completing this frankenstein project. I must admit it is quite exhilirating for a newbie to modify my TP.

Now that I have installed Gapps to my TP, I am getting very sketchy internet connections. To the extent that when I open the browser I get nothing when attempting to go to google, and the below message when attempting to set up the play store. In webOS the TP works like a charm with no issues at all.

_"Can't establish a reliable connection to the server._

_This could be a temporary problem or your Android device is not provisioned for data services. If it continues, call Customer Care."_

Thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## Fupaw (Apr 5, 2012)

So, being ever so diligent, I decided to reboot a few times hoping maybe something was "glitchy". I got it to work now, but I do not understand what was going on. Any insight so I know what I fixed instead of just randomly "fixing" it, lol.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Fupaw said:


> So, being ever so diligent, I decided to reboot a few times hoping maybe something was "glitchy". I got it to work now, but I do not understand what was going on. Any insight so I know what I fixed instead of just randomly "fixing" it, lol.


Haven't had this happen to me, but I have seen others post that sometimes there is a break in period, or settling in period and little bugs finally die. Do you understand the term, "FM"? Chalk it up to that.


----------



## CarlH (Mar 12, 2012)

Fupaw said:


> So, being ever so diligent, I decided to reboot a few times hoping maybe something was "glitchy". I got it to work now, but I do not understand what was going on. Any insight so I know what I fixed instead of just randomly "fixing" it, lol.


Cliff notes: Stuff happens. The Internet is not 100% reliable. And not every problem you see on your Touchpad is the fault of the Touchpad.

Longer version:

I had strange issues reaching parts of the web yesterday. Google.com wasn't responding, then it was. Other websites went suddenly unreachable for the better part of an hour. Generally such things happen after midnight, when ISPs do maintenance or swap hardware around, but intermittent outages can happen at any time. If the Play store was having problems due to an Internet problem, it would cause that message.

Standard troubleshooting next time... execute these commands on both Touchpad and another computer if possible:

ping local-router (substitute its IP address for 'local-router')
ping yahoo.com
ping adobe.com
ping play.google.com
ping www.google.com

[Note that resolution of www.google.com and play.google.com may not be the same (they aren't for me). Also random websites may not respond to ping, ever. The ones listed above do.]

Anyway, if an assortment of unrelated and known pingable websites all respond, the Internet probably isn't the problem. If some ping but others don't, it's either the Internet, or that particular website is down. And if another computer pings all successfully but the Touchpad does not, then it's the Touchpad.

FYI... on the Touchpad, from the Terminal app, give the su command before the ping commands. IME none of the ping apps in the Play store that I've tried worked on the Touchpad under CM9. I'm guessing that needing su to ping might be new for ICS or unique to CM9, and the apps didnt try to acquire superuser before pinging.


----------

